# A question on wild plants



## LacesOutDan (Jul 2, 2012)

So there's this creek in my neighborhood, and it has plants that could be used in a tank. The creek is behind people's houses, and I don't know if it's their property. I don't think that they'd care if I took stuff, but then again, I don't know if it's public property, and if it's illeagal to take plants from there. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

not a lawyer so I can't say


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Go up to the door and knock.Explain to them you have a fish tank and would love to use some of the plants in the creek if they dont mind you stepping down there.Also explain if you happen to get hurt you wouldnt even think of suing just so they dont have that fear.


----------



## gtrider6 (Jul 7, 2012)

Most states say any waterway (creek, river) you can travel as long as you don't go above the high water mark. The high water mark is what the creek usually flows at, so in the water your fine but on the bank you could be on private property. Ask the land owners to save the hassle.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

LacesOutDan said:


> So there's this creek in my neighborhood, and it has plants that could be used in a tank. The creek is behind people's houses, and I don't know if it's their property. I don't think that they'd care if I took stuff, but then again, I don't know if it's public property, and if it's illeagal to take plants from there. Your help is appreciated.


Hello Laces...

I think you'd be wasting your time on the plants. Wild plants would likely need the same water conditions in your tank and I don't think you can duplicate that. This forum has all kinds of plants available for your tank, so I'd go that route.

Just a thought.

B


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree with Majerah1, knock on the door and explain what you are doing and assure them you will not damage anything or leave a mess behind. You never know you may end up meeting a fellow hobbyist, I hated the fact that most of the lakes where I live are surrounded by houses and are private, until one day I decided screw it and started knocking on doors. yeah maybe a little weird but people get it and I have even had people offering to take me out on their boat for hard to reach spots


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

BBradbury said:


> Hello Laces...
> 
> I think you'd be wasting your time on the plants. Wild plants would likely need the same water conditions in your tank and I don't think you can duplicate that. This forum has all kinds of plants available for your tank, so I'd go that route.
> 
> ...


All aquarium plants can be found in the wild, they don't need the exact same water conditions, they just need the nutrients and the temperature to help them grow properly. which is simple to do. I've taken plants from the creek near here twice and do fine in the same tank with a sword plant.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

katanamasako said:


> All aquarium plants can be found in the wild, they don't need the exact same water conditions, they just need the nutrients and the temperature to help them grow properly. which is simple to do. I've taken plants from the creek near here twice and do fine in the same tank with a sword plant.


+1

plant as well as fish have needs. But that does not mean duplicating the same exact environment as in the wild.

In fact free of that preditor filled environment and not having to compete for resources means that vastly different aquarium conditions may allow either for flourish much better than in the wild. *old dude

my .02


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Most of our commercially available plants are grown outdoors in ponds in the south. If I were in the south of the US, I don't think I'd be buying too many quick growing high light needs plants. They can be collected easily.
I'm north, in southern Canada, and my local aquatic plants don't transition to year round warmth. They evolved time cycles and die off in October no matter what. But if you are in a warm zone, go for it. Study a few pictures of dragon fly larvae just in case, but start collecting if the landowners and local laws permit it. 

If you're in a zone that freezes for a few weeks at least, forget it. I'm not sure how far south you would have to go to reach the transition zone, but if the water freezes regularly and stays frozen, odds are the plants have adapted.


----------

